# 70-90hp wet clutch tractor



## hay-man (Oct 6, 2012)

Looking to replace my case IH 885 no cab. It is primarily my rake/chore tractor with loader, with just enough hp to run a baler if necessary. It really is a great tractor, all steel, very reliable, no electronics. However doing loader work is a pain with the dry clutch, and I also need fwa. 
What would you buy with a 30k budget? 
Criteria, min 70hp max around 90 utility tractor. Wet clutch, 4x4, loader, no cab, flat platform, reliable. Nothing after '08 or whenever the government screwed us.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

hay-man said:


> Nothing after '08 or whenever the government screwed us.


What are you trying to avoid? Tier iv was much later than that. More like '13-14.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Orange-M9540. Green, something along the lines of a 6400, 10, 20? May be one to avoid though. Someone else will know more than I on that. Unsure what may fit the criteria in red and blue.

Hopefully your openness on color choice will help you find a great tractor for a reasonable price.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I agree about the wet clutch, we've had help that could ruin a brand new dry clutch by time we were done picking corn. One guy would use the clutch to hold the tractor while unloading the grain cart, too much like work I guess to take his fat foot and place it on the brake pedal.

But our MF FWA on the cart now, 32 speed is pretty handy for catching grain on the run.


----------



## hay-man (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm not all up to snuff on the tiers, I do know 2007 was when Dodge discontinued the 5.9. The newest tractor I currently own is a 2000 New Holland TS110. Bought it last year at an estate sale with 220 hrs!


----------



## hay-man (Oct 6, 2012)

Basically no common rail injection and electronics that come with it. If there are candidates after '08 with direct injection in my budget bring em on! And yes I know the dodge 5.9 3rd gens are common rail.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I don't think the first 6.7's in the Dodges had DEF on em though.

Could be wrong though, I have no desire to give up my 5.9's


----------



## Growing pains (Nov 7, 2015)

No def on the first 6.7 but they did have the dpf and it's a headache too.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

M9540 of course!


----------



## hay-man (Oct 6, 2012)

The M9540 or 8540 is definitely on my list, tons of them around here. Dad has a Deere 5525, been a good tractor too just priced out of my budget. 
What tractors did MF make that would fit the criteria?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Kubota M9000 / M8200 are good machines too.

The MF5435/5445/5455 are all good machines too but watch out for dry clutch models. Almost 4000 lbs heavier than the Kubota's though.


----------



## hay-man (Oct 6, 2012)

Anything that you dislike, or problems with your 9540? Is it a cab or platform?


----------



## hay-man (Oct 6, 2012)

How about New Holland or Ford?


----------



## hay-man (Oct 6, 2012)

How many hours do you think are safe on those Kubotas clutches?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

hay-man said:


> How many hours do you think are safe on those Kubotas clutches?


Same as any other brand given proper care.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

hay-man said:


> How many hours do you think are safe on those Kubotas clutches?


My '11 Kubota M7040 has very small amount of electronics with 1275 hrs of handling 100's of rd bales with no problems so far. It has a hyd clutch(reverser) that is shifted the old fashioned method with a cable not sophisticated with relays & a switch. I also find that it's very good on fuel as it uses around 2 GPH pulling a 9 ft disc cutter cutting Bermuda grass. It is a cab model with a flat floorboard.


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

A jd 5095m would be about the same physical size as your 885. I have a 5105m but it has common rail injection (though I do have 3300 trouble free hours on it) Stay away from the 5000 E series.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The wet clutch kubotas are a lifetime clutch.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

hay-man said:


> Looking to replace my case IH 885 no cab. It is primarily my rake/chore tractor with loader, with just enough hp to run a baler if necessary. It really is a great tractor, all steel, very reliable, no electronics. However doing loader work is a pain with the dry clutch, and I also need fwa.
> What would you buy with a 30k budget?
> Criteria, min 70hp max around 90 utility tractor. Wet clutch, 4x4, loader, no cab, flat platform, reliable. Nothing after '08 or whenever the government screwed us.


No question for me, it would be a 5200 series CIH Maxxum. I wouldn't think this if open station wasn't one of the requirements. Bullet proof drive line, bullet proof engine, hydraulics aren't the fastest but they work.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Tx Jim said:


> My '11 Kubota M7040 has very small amount of electronics with 1275 hrs of handling 100's of rd bales with no problems so far. It has a hyd clutch(reverser) that is shifted the old fashioned method with a cable not sophisticated with relays & a switch. I also find that it's very good on fuel as it uses around 2 GPM pulling a 9 ft disc cutter cutting Bermuda grass. It is a cab model with a flat floorboard.


That's another thing I like-the old school cable direct connection to the hydraulic shuttle. One less sensor and less electronics to fail.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

JD3430 said:


> That's another thing I like-the old school cable direct connection to the hydraulic shuttle. One less sensor and less electronics to fail.


I agree I've read too many threads inquiring why their late model tractor with relay/switch controlled functions quit operating possibly because of a loose connection or failed relay


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

slowzuki said:


> The wet clutch kubotas are a lifetime clutch.


I seriously doubt that ALL Kubota wet cliches will last a lifetime.

JD 30-55 series RC tractor have what JD calls a Perma-clutch and granted my 4255 with 11,400+ hrs the clutch hasn't been touched BUT I witnessed the same type clutches requiring replacement with less than 5000 hrs because of ""operator error"". All that's needed to shorten clutch life is rest foot on clutch pedal enough to lower hyd pressure that applies the clutch!!!!!!!!


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I agree but by design the wet ones should last almost forever. The dry clutch models used for loader use need to be split every 1000 hours for clutches unless you have an operator that knows how to make one last. He could get probably close to 3000 hours by being a bit rougher never slipping it.

Without a loader the dry clutches last a long time.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

hay-man said:


> How about New Holland or Ford?


The New Holland TL series with the 24 speed transmission are wet clutch and hydraulic reverser, 12 speed models are dry clutch and manual reverser. Don't know about the other series. As Grateful said the 51xx or 52xx series CaseIH would be good also.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Something about a wet clutch(hyd reverser) that hasn't be addressed is the fact that some JD & Kubota models with hyd reverser have a damper clutch that the torsion springs or hub can fail requiring a tractor split. My neighbors JD 5603 required this task performed.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Not all of them, I travelled 4 hours to look at a TL100 with 24 speed but it had dry clutch / mechanical shuttle.



FCF said:


> The New Holland TL series with the 24 speed transmission are wet clutch and hydraulic reverser, 12 speed models are dry clutch and manual reverser. Don't know about the other series. As Grateful said the 51xx or 52xx series CaseIH would be good also.


----------



## timberjackrob (Feb 16, 2015)

massey 5445,5455,5465 would fit what your looking for


----------



## hay-man (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks for the replys!


----------



## JRehberg (Oct 11, 2012)

We purchased an open station 2004 MF 491 last year with 330 original hours. Awesome tractor, great power (85 pto), no electronics, enjoyable to drive and very maneuverable for its size. Ours doesn't currently have a loader but we may add one in the future. This model has a hydraulic diverter that allows you to divert the hydraulic flow for the three point to the loader; essentially it's just gives the loader more pressure. The diverter mechanism is a simple lever under the seat. A 491 or 492 with a loader would be a good choice if you don't have to have a power reverser trans. They come across tractor house quite a bit but the ones with low hours sell quickly. I often see them in $18k-$24k range.


----------



## timberjackrob (Feb 16, 2015)

they are good simple tractors I had a 481 but I don't think any of them had wet clutch.


----------

